# Lakers go looking for a big man



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Lakers aren't content to wait for Andrew Bynum's return.
> 
> They're looking to add a big man after losing reserve center Theo Ratliff for at least four to six weeks because of surgery on his left knee.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

if Dampier were interested in what we have to offer him (vets min) wouldnt he already be playing in Miami?

I say let Caracter get some more burn


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Voskuhl?! WTF? Hell no.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

e-monk said:


> if Dampier were interested in what we have to offer him (vets min) wouldnt he already be playing in Miami?
> 
> I say let Caracter get some more burn


I don't they they ever formally extended him a contract


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cris said:


> I don't they they ever formally extended him a contract


and neither will we and for the same reason - we'll make an overture and he'll say 'thanks but no thanks' and so we wont even bother to make a formal offer


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Caracter played some pretty uninspiring minutes against a bad team in garbage time last night. We only need him for a month though . . . hopefully


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good. Move on from Bynum. Hes a joke.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

...and they are also interested in *Paul Davis, a 6-11 center as well.*

Davis, 26, spent three seasons with the Clippers before playing only two games with Washington last season. He has career averages of 2.6 points and 1.9 rebounds.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers-fyi-20101118,0,4309366.story


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Get Chris Hunter from the D-league. He played for the Warriors last year and dropped 22 points on the Lakers.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Good. Move on from Bynum. Hes a joke.


http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8923/tollinkfinal.jpg


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

elcap15 said:


> Caracter played some pretty uninspiring minutes against a bad team in garbage time last night. We only need him for a month though . . . hopefully


compare him to Ratliff's otherwise uninspiring minutes previous, subtract the risk represented by any additional minutes played by Pau, add/subtract his +/-, consider that there are no inspiring alternatives out there in the dev leagues and what you come away with is 

keep going.... (his first significant minutes in the association and you want him to what? I want him to keep Pau off the floor, period, end of sentence


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That was pretty much my point. I do not think Voskuhl is the answer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ring Ring Ring Ring Ring Dampier Phone


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> Ring Ring Ring Ring Ring Dampier Phone


I would have said Ringa Ding Ding, but that's just me.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Congo Cash...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's on the Hornets...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think we're fine. Just give the young guy some more burn and I'm sure we'll be fine until Bynum gets back.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> He's on the Hornets...


sadly - no more 'taco time'


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's Chris Mihm doing? We owe him a ring.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's Chris Mihm doing? We owe him a ring.


oh god, no...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Mihm is still on crutches. Poor guy


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Lakers not likely to sign a stopgap center*

LAKERS FYI
November 26, 2010|By Mike Bresnahan

Reporting from Salt Lake City — The Lakers aren't expected to sign a free-agent center to fill the gap between now and Andrew Bynum's return in the next couple of weeks.

The situation could change, but they've currently decided against adding a veteran big man in part because it would cost about $35,000 a week in non-guaranteed salary and another $35,000 in luxury taxes per week.

The Lakers have a $95.6-million payroll, the league's largest, and lost some depth last week when reserve center Theo Ratliff was sidelined at least three to five more weeks after surgery to repair torn cartilage in his left knee.

The Lakers' mild interest in Erick Dampier became even more muted because he wanted a guaranteed contract for the rest of the season, which he received this week from the Miami Heat. The Lakers also pondered veteran backups Jake Voskuhl, who didn't play in the NBA last season, and Paul Davis, who played two games for the Washington Wizards last season.

Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom have played extra minutes in the absence of Bynum and, to a lesser degree, Ratliff. Gasol played 45 minutes and Odom played 41 in the Lakers' 102-96 loss Friday against Utah.

"I don't expect anything to happen and if it does, so be it," Gasol said. "I always face reality. Sometimes it's not easy to play 40-plus [minutes], but I think we're managing very well. I don't feel over-fatigued or anything."

Bynum is still recovering from off-season knee surgery but might begin practicing next week. In fact, he worked out for an hour on the court before Friday's game, shooting from the outside and working on his post game while being guarded lightly by assistant coaches Brian Shaw and Chuck Person.

http://articles.latimes.com/2010/nov/26/sports/la-sp-lakers-fyi-20101127


----------

